# pics of the girls



## Girly (Jan 30, 2007)

I know I saw a thread of pics of all the cute girls who are on this board with me but couldn't find it again...anyway, here's one of me...I have more risque ones but not sure if you want those... 

View attachment graphic6.jpg


----------



## Girly (Jan 30, 2007)

Whoops, sorry! Didn't mean to make it so big! I'll make it smaller next time, promise.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's a new Banshee pice


----------



## littlelily (Jan 30, 2007)

hee hee
My headshot...(I'm a contemporary dancer)...please forgive the size, I don't know how to make it smaller...:blush: 





My Wedding (hope my husband won't mind...)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 30, 2007)

*what a beautful couple you 2 make.....I absolutely love the contrast of your petiteness to his hugeness........purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr LUCKY WOMAN you ARE *:eat2:


----------



## Girly (Jan 30, 2007)

Lily, you are a lovely bride, and your husband is adorable. Don't see so many of the alt-rock belly types...

Has he put on some weight since you've been married, as the stereotype goes...?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 30, 2007)

wonderful photos ladies  all very beautiful :-D


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 31, 2007)

Agreed, gorgeous one and all!

And I certainly would like to see more of you Girly, not necessarily anything too risque as I am not sure how the admins would take that but certainly more and clearer, from what I have read of your description of you and seen in this pic you are certainly someone it would be nice to see!

Okay I will stop talking now 

Rich


----------



## lemmink (Jan 31, 2007)

Aw, I love those wedding pictures.


----------



## GPL (Jan 31, 2007)

littlelily said:


> hee hee
> My headshot...(I'm a contemporary dancer)...please forgive the size, I don't know how to make it smaller...:blush:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Lily!

I'm normally into the big girls, but I do love these pictures and you really look very beautiful. I know beauty doesnt have to do with sizes, but with appreciating maybe... Hope to read and see more from you. Maybe you'll check out the other forums and/or chat?
Your guy looks cute, too. You both must be very lucky together!

GPL.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 1, 2007)

From a '90s costume party last weekend. I went as Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 1, 2007)

times like this, I wish I was Bill


----------



## GPL (Feb 1, 2007)

A very cute pic, Butterflyblob!!

GPL.


----------



## lucyp (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's me going for the traditional 'self portrait in bathroom'.

'Wait, what's that button for?'





*click*


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Why did aim there, Lucy P. :batting:


----------



## Laina (Feb 3, 2007)

I promise pictures tomorrow--once I've completely changed my haircolor I can justify updated shots.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 3, 2007)

This one's of me and my bf (you can see his double chin ). Taken a couple of weeks ago. The quality ain't that good 'cuz I shrunk it so much.

I don't know what I was laughing so hard at  

View attachment 100_145721.JPG


----------



## popeyepa (Feb 5, 2007)

wow ladies great pics, and keep them coming


----------



## Laina (Feb 5, 2007)

Shh! Don't tell boyfriend he's in the picture!​
(Thanks to the stupid web-cam-quality, you can't tell that I'm a redhead now. I am sad. Sad enough to go buy batteries for my real camera? Maybe.)


----------



## persimmon (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey look, I'm pouty and my hair is a mess.


----------



## Kimbo (Feb 8, 2007)

Swoon...... no, hold that......... double swoon!!!:shocked: 

Such an adorable and gorgeous (all for different reasons) collection of women as I have ever seen! 

In the words of Oliver Twist " Please Sir, may I have some more" hehe.


----------



## Amandy (Feb 10, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Hey look, I'm pouty and my hair is a mess.



Hi Persimmon!

I remember you from the old boards, I always enjoyed your posts :bow: 

Okay, that is all.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 10, 2007)

I figured I might as well, everyone else is doing it (peer-pressure!!)
I was feeling happy...can you tell?


----------



## popeyepa (Feb 10, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> I figured I might as well, everyone else is doing it (peer-pressure!!)
> I was feeling happy...can you tell?



WOW i love your pic you have beautiful eyes and your smile is awesome(i'm glad you were feeling happy lol)
Keep them coming.


----------



## GPL (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute picture of you, Love.Metal!
I like your eyes and long dark hair. LOL, I LOVE long dark hair, hehe...

GPL.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, thanks for all the compliments, guys  You really know how to make a girl smile


----------



## LenstaSF (Feb 13, 2007)

Great pic Butterfly... you are very cute indeed!


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2007)

Amandy said:


> Hi Persimmon!
> 
> I remember you from the old boards, I always enjoyed your posts :bow:


Ditto on that!

-Ed


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to post a picture here so badly... but I'm still SO AFRAID of anyone in real life finding out I post here. I'm such a scaredy-cat. This username isn't anything CLOSE to what I usually use. And I talk to people on here that I know from other boards without even hinting that it's me. :/

That said, I guess if anyone's DYING to know what I look like, I'd be willing to share a pic via PM...


----------



## Obesus (Feb 15, 2007)

I am over here acting as board elder, being all warm and empathic and supportive and saying that you don't have to share anything in public that you are not comfortable with...we are boundary-understanding peoples here! That said, well, golly...the suspense is getting to me...PM mucho aprreciato! 
Welcome to the Board, and we hope you will remain here with us for many years to come! :bow: 



one_shy_writer said:


> I want to post a picture here so badly... but I'm still SO AFRAID of anyone in real life finding out I post here. I'm such a scaredy-cat. This username isn't anything CLOSE to what I usually use. And I talk to people on here that I know from other boards without even hinting that it's me. :/
> 
> That said, I guess if anyone's DYING to know what I look like, I'd be willing to share a pic via PM...


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Feb 16, 2007)

No problem for me to show my face. Every one who comes here doesnt come by accident i suppose. And I am not ashamed about my fetish. I tell everyone who wants to know that I´m attracted to big guys and get turned on by huge bellies. 
Only on the couple pics I blacked my face because what I am doing there is for me as an FFA a clearly sexual acting what I normally wouldnt do in public. Thats why.
So here it is:


----------



## Melian (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, Skinny_FFA! I'm so used to looking at your cartoon avatar....had no idea you were so gorgeous!


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 19, 2007)

you're all so pretty!
maybe i'll get brave and post my picture one day


----------



## theRabidWolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous girl overload  


*shuts down*


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 20, 2007)

AAaaah!!!!! Skinny_FFA, you're gorgeous!!!! Gosh, you're just so pretty!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 20, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> I want to post a picture here so badly... but I'm still SO AFRAID of anyone in real life finding out I post here. I'm such a scaredy-cat. This username isn't anything CLOSE to what I usually use. And I talk to people on here that I know from other boards without even hinting that it's me. :/
> 
> That said, I guess if anyone's DYING to know what I look like, I'd be willing to share a pic via PM...



I agree with Obesus that you don't have to give out your identity, but I can't help but wonder WHY you are so scared. You say you talk to people on here that you know from other boards. They are on this size acceptance site too, so I cant understand why you would be scared to say who you are? Are you ashamed of liking big guys? 

I have to say that Skinny FFA has the right attitude, she is out and proud and look how happy she is about it. The same with "out" FA men, they are so happy and confident. It's the closet cases who are unhappy and fearful. Please, be true to yourself, if even one person does not accept you for simply having a preference, then are they a person worth even talking to? Being ashamed to admit you like big men or big women is saying you are ashamed of those big people. Set yourself free


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 20, 2007)

It's nice to see all of the beautiful ladies who inhabit these boards. 

Bill


----------



## one_shy_writer (Feb 21, 2007)

Honestly? I opened myself up once to a bigger guy, who I was dating at the time, and told him that I liked his body just the way it was, because of the way it was, and... he called me a freak, among other things, accused me of ONLY wanting him for his body, then went and told all of his friends how much of a "freak" I was. When we were dating, I know his immature little buddies trolled this site and laughed at the people posting here, which I tried to quietly discourage, but then I got mocked more. This was a few years ago, and I HOPE they've grown up since then, but I'm not really holding my breath. I'm completely off their radar at the moment, and I'd really like to stay that way. They don't read for content, just to mock pictures and whatnot, so I feel fairly safe in posting... but I doubt you'll ever see a picture of me anywhere. Last thing I want is those cretins back in my life in ANY capacity...

The difference between this site and the others I posted on was that you HAD to be logged in and an approved member to post, whereas this one, you don't have to be registered to read what's on the boards. Trust me, it's not that I'm ashamed of anybody.


----------



## butterflyblob (Feb 21, 2007)

I had a similar experience, minus the online trolling. It sucked. I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 22, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Honestly? I opened myself up once to a bigger guy, who I was dating at the time, and told him that I liked his body just the way it was, because of the way it was, and... he called me a freak, among other things, accused me of ONLY wanting him for his body, then went and told all of his friends how much of a "freak" I was. When we were dating, I know his immature little buddies trolled this site and laughed at the people posting here, which I tried to quietly discourage, but then I got mocked more. This was a few years ago, and I HOPE they've grown up since then, but I'm not really holding my breath. I'm completely off their radar at the moment, and I'd really like to stay that way. They don't read for content, just to mock pictures and whatnot, so I feel fairly safe in posting... but I doubt you'll ever see a picture of me anywhere. Last thing I want is those cretins back in my life in ANY capacity...
> 
> The difference between this site and the others I posted on was that you HAD to be logged in and an approved member to post, whereas this one, you don't have to be registered to read what's on the boards. Trust me, it's not that I'm ashamed of anybody.



Thankyou for sharing that. I am sorry about your situation. I must say though.. what kind of lives do they lead that they come here to "mock"? Seems to me that if they really found it gross or whatever, they'd look once, get bored then move on. Methinks some of them are closet FAs... you know the expression "Methinks the lady doth protest too much?" Well... same could apply to them. 

There are lots of lovely, trustworthy people on the Dimensions site, and I hope you will feel with time that you can open up to them here and then maybe in other areas of your life. Good luck


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 22, 2007)

Doesn't hurt to post a pic since I'm single again 
and yes my eyes are naturally black ^.^


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Feb 23, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> Doesn't hurt to post a pic since I'm single again
> and yes my eyes are naturally black ^.^



lol is there really a place call fatburger in vegas??

thats a pretty wicked pic!


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 23, 2007)

Skinny_FFA said:


> No problem for me to show my face. Every one who comes here doesnt come by accident i suppose. And I am not ashamed about my fetish. I tell everyone who wants to know that I´m attracted to big guys and get turned on by huge bellies.
> Only on the couple pics I blacked my face because what I am doing there is for me as an FFA a clearly sexual acting what I normally wouldnt do in public. Thats why.
> So here it is:



Nice face! 
Nice fetish! :smitten:


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 23, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> Doesn't hurt to post a pic since I'm single again
> and yes my eyes are naturally black ^.^



You are a stunning beauty!!!!!!:smitten: 

Bill


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 23, 2007)

PagalDesi4Life said:


> lol is there really a place call fatburger in vegas??
> 
> thats a pretty wicked pic!



Yes their is...it's big out West.

Bill


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 24, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> Yes their is...it's big out West.



There's actually a Fatburger in Pittsburgh, too. Never actually eaten there.


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 24, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> There's actually a Fatburger in Pittsburgh, too. Never actually eaten there.



I have heard of them being out West...but now I stand corrected.. But their is one thing that we have in common ...we both hahaven'taten their.... 

Bill


----------



## braveuk28 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Ruby,

Just happened across your blog and that of your friend Lorna from the link.
I read in one sitting. Just fantastic stuff. Clearly the content and subject matter are marvelous, but the style is really engaging and reads extremely well. You have something very unique indeed about you. 

Best wishes, and keep it up, the writing and the eating.#

Paul x


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 25, 2007)

Regular Bill said:


> You are a stunning beauty!!!!!!:smitten:
> 
> Bill



Thanks much  

That was my first time eating at a FatBurger
OMFG the yummyness!!!!!!!

I don't know if that's a real word, but it's what came to mind when I had their strawberry shake *salivates* The food in Vegas is soooo good!


----------



## Feedee81 (Feb 26, 2007)

Laina said:


> Shh! Don't tell boyfriend he's in the picture!​
> (Thanks to the stupid web-cam-quality, you can't tell that I'm a redhead now. I am sad. Sad enough to go buy batteries for my real camera? Maybe.)



you have such a sweet face laina.i realy like it.

greetings:smitten:


----------



## ciccia (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's mine! 
(sorry it's too small but i wouldn't like to be recognized) 

View attachment io.jpg


----------



## mischel (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow ciccia! I'd love to see this pic in a higher resolution


----------



## Garfield (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi ciccia, very nice, but too small, You are right...


----------



## Jackoblangada (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi FreneticFangs, I am sorry to hear about the break up  I hope it was not too traumatic. Good luck in the future though! I am sure you will have no trouble finding a new boy if you want one.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 18, 2007)

<3


----------



## mischel (Mar 18, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> <3



WOW!


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 18, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> Thanks much
> 
> That was my first time eating at a FatBurger
> OMFG the yummyness!!!!!!!
> ...



It will be a real word once I put it into every dictionary I come across.... 

Bill


----------



## lemmink (Mar 18, 2007)

...wow! Is it just me or are all the FAs amazingly gorgeous?


----------



## philosobear (Mar 18, 2007)

yup, there is a broad streak of classical beauty on this page!


----------



## Tad (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the boards (at least, welcome to posting on the boards....if you signed up as soon as you turned 18, I assume you've been around for a while!)

-Ed


----------



## FreneticFangs (Mar 19, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> <3



beautiful!!!!!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Mar 19, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Hi FreneticFangs, I am sorry to hear about the break up  I hope it was not too traumatic. Good luck in the future though! I am sure you will have no trouble finding a new boy if you want one.



thanks for the kind words. We're not 'together' officially, but... *sigh* 
who could keep their hands away from such a man?
We have issues, but they definitely don't have to do with attraction 
Don't know where it'll lead. for right now, I'm just going with the flow.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2007)

*to post my shameless photos*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay now we know what you look like too! 

Love the tiara! lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yay now we know what you look like too!
> 
> Love the tiara! lol



*the grills took me out for bday in december..and thats the custom..QUEEN FOR A DAY  *


----------



## bigdaddyj (Mar 23, 2007)

All the beautiful pics here. Ladies, you are all gorgeous.  Make me drool.


----------



## Melian (Mar 23, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *the grills took me out for bday in december..and thats the custom..QUEEN FOR A DAY  *



Nice to see you from the front, for once! Love the nail polish.


----------



## GPL (Mar 23, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *to post my shameless photos*



What a cutie you are:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Zagnut (Mar 26, 2007)

Lovely ladies as always!


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Mar 28, 2007)

let me know what u all think!
xoxoxox
Dee [/FO


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> Just happened across your blog and that of your friend Lorna from the link.
> I read in one sitting. Just fantastic stuff. Clearly the content and subject matter are marvelous, but the style is really engaging and reads extremely well. You have something very unique indeed about you.
> ...



Hi Paul!
lol I just found this post today, forgive me for not replying sooner. Thankyou very much for your kind comments regarding the blog, and I hope you continue to enjoy it, I have fun writing it 

Ruby x


----------



## GPL (Mar 28, 2007)

xdeementedxdeemonx said:


> let me know what u all think!
> xoxoxox
> Dee [/FO



You are such a cute girl! A very pretty face:wubu: 
Welcome to Dimensions, hun. Enjoy!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 28, 2007)

xdeementedxdeemonx said:


> let me know what u all think!
> xoxoxox
> Dee [/FO



I love the second photo because it shows off your stunning yeys and your pretty face. 

Bill


----------



## EverythingsBiggerinTX (Mar 29, 2007)

ShaZzaM! There are some absolutely, breathtakingly gorgeous ladies here!


----------



## angel410 (Apr 3, 2007)

*looks around nervously*

Wow, I feel like a little kid sneaking into the adult room.

But anyway, why not say _hello_ with a stupid little picture of myself (ignore the pink stuff, I'm a photoshop dork). Im not the youngest person here, right . . ? (17) 

View attachment me pink.jpg


----------



## EverythingsBiggerinTX (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow! What a Hottie!


----------



## popeyepa (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow :smitten: Every time i check this thread out i'm amazed at all the 
lovely ladies. Thank you and keep them coming


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Apr 4, 2007)

angel410 said:


> *looks around nervously*
> 
> Wow, I feel like a little kid sneaking into the adult room.
> 
> But anyway, why not say _hello_ with a stupid little picture of myself (ignore the pink stuff, I'm a photoshop dork). Im not the youngest person here, right . . ? (17)



Who cares when you are that cute  

And I am SUCH a geek!!!

er... or even... welcome to the group!

Rich :blush:


----------



## GPL (Apr 6, 2007)

angel410 said:


> *looks around nervously*
> 
> Wow, I feel like a little kid sneaking into the adult room.
> 
> But anyway, why not say _hello_ with a stupid little picture of myself (ignore the pink stuff, I'm a photoshop dork). Im not the youngest person here, right . . ? (17)



You are definately a cutie!! I desire to be a BHM myself with all these gorgeous ladies in here.
I need to tell you, you have to be 18 to be in here, but maybe they will let you... Have fun!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 11, 2007)

I know I'm rarely around here anymore, (Hi, and sorry to anyone who may have noticed my absence ) but I can never really resist picture post threads, so here is me, in the most recent picture i have. No laughing at my facial expression! I'm not good with camera face unless i can see what i'm doing 




From now on, i'm going to TRY to be around more


----------

